# will she gray out more?



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She is only five and has lightened that much already? I am guessing she will continue to lighten.


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> She is only five and has lightened that much already? I am guessing she will continue to lighten.


she turned 5 Dec the 2nd I wish her breeder would send me baby pics from her younger days i only have the ones on her papers =/


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If she looks like that at 5 y/o, she'll most likely be completely gray, with or without fleabites, by the time she's 10 y/o.

A gray horse doesn't keep the steel gray color.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

What SR said, except I'm going to go ahead and say she'll end up white with black fleabites before it's all over.

She's also a little skinner than I'd like to see....


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> If she looks like that at 5 y/o, she'll most likely be completely gray, with or without fleabites, by the time she's 10 y/o.
> 
> A gray horse doesn't keep the steel gray color.


ma'ma i'm not trying to start anything but i found a pic of what her mom looks like if you would like to see (it is not her mom as the breeder will not send me any pics as i bought val for 50$)
We are trying to get her weight back up..the trainer we used really worked her to hard.
we have her on everything possibly without colicing her we just got her back for the 4th time last week


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

I too think she migh grey out more or who knows she might stay like she is now!  lol 

I think she maybe a little skinny too  little more groceries maybe?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Her mother could very well have been steel gray at 13 y/o, but your girl is already steel gray at 5, so she's going to gray out faster than her dam.

My gray Arabian gelding was that same color of steel gray as your mare at 5 y/o, and at 13 he's now completely grayed out with fleabites.

A gray horse, no matter how dark, will eventually gray out completely and be white. Doesn't matter if it takes 5 or 20 years, they all gray out.


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Her mother could very well have been steel gray at 13 y/o, but your girl is already steel gray at 5, so she's going to gray out faster than her dam.
> 
> My gray Arabian gelding was that same color of steel gray as your mare at 5 y/o, and at 13 he's now completely grayed out with fleabites.
> 
> A gray horse, no matter how dark, will eventually gray out completely and be white. Doesn't matter if it takes 5 or 20 years, they all gray out.


thank you =]


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

oh sorry just saw the comment about the trainer working her to hard, she is gorgeous though!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This is my boy. He just turned 13 this year:


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> This is my boy. He just turned 13 this year:


hes so pretty, is he jumpy? Val is but i think its because i got her dec. 22 and she had only been handled for a week before that


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, Casper's rather spooky, but he's gotten much better over the years. He needs a very confident handler, because he takes his cues from his rider. If the rider's nervous, so is he. If the rider is self assured and calm, so is he. 

You haven't had your girl that long, and she's young. Arabians take longer to mature, especially mentally. They're wonderful horses though, and love people.


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Yes, Casper's rather spooky, but he's gotten much better over the years. He needs a very confident handler, because he takes his cues from his rider. If the rider's nervous, so is he. If the rider is self assured and calm, so is he.
> 
> You haven't had your girl that long, and she's young. Arabians take longer to mature, especially mentally. They're wonderful horses though, and love people.
> 
> thats how she is my cousin is very confident and can do whatever with her but she snaped both bones in my arm so i'm scared of her


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's something you'll need to work on, as your girl is taking her cues from you. Since you're afraid, so is she. 

You can overcome your fear, it's just going to take time.

Another picture, just because I think he's cute:


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> That's something you'll need to work on, as your girl is taking her cues from you. Since you're afraid, so is she.
> 
> You can overcome your fear, it's just going to take time.
> 
> Another picture, just because I think he's cute:


what color gray is he? hes so pretty


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He's fleabitten, which means his base coat (chestnut) is showing through the gray. Since your mare is black based, if she fleabites hers will be black.

Not all gray horses get fleabitten but a lot of Arabians seem to, especially the purebreds. Casper has pure Polish breeding.


----------



## huggingchester (Jun 17, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> He's fleabitten, which means his base coat (chestnut) is showing through the gray. Since your mare is black based, if she fleabites hers will be black.
> 
> Not all gray horses get fleabitten but a lot of Arabians seem to, especially the purebreds. Casper has pure Polish breeding.


thats would be amazing. Val has mostly Russian lines with some Polish ones


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

With arabs I have found you have to earn their trust you need to get control over your fear and sometimes we just dont ever click with them have ou thought about an older been there done that dead head confidence builder? I speak from someone who has had an issue of a few crashes one being on my husbands mare that horse and I just dont like each other under saddle on the ground she respects me under saddle she is a pita I had a chance to get Dusty my older steady gelding he has taught me so much and my fears are gone I have so much confidence now.


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Most Arabians will completely gray out by the time there 15, your girl has already grayed out a lot so she will most likely not stop. 

Here is Sparky at two years old. I have seen a few baby pictures of him and he was almost black when he was born.









And here is what he looks like now at 10 years old.











In all my years I have only seen one Gray Arabian in person who has not lost his steel gray color over the years, his name is Dana Valenti and he is 9. Here are a few pictures of him that I took from this year and last year.





































But looking at how much your girl has already changed I'm about 99.9% sure that she will not stop graying out. Sorry.


----------

